

Show HN: SVYFT – Team collaboration built around group chat - yeleti
https://www.svyft.com/#

======
lesingerouge
This is Google Wave. The "chatlets" and all the philosophy based on bits and
pieces point to that. I remember there was an open "wave" protocol exposed
somewhere and an Apache implementation of that protocol, though I cannot seem
to find the link anymore. Was wondering if this is compatible with the general
"wave" protocol or it's something proprietary.

~~~
michaelmior
[https://incubator.apache.org/wave/](https://incubator.apache.org/wave/)

------
whalesalad
First suggestion (since it looks like y'all were inspired by Hipchat) would be
to improve on the chatting UI. For example, randomize the colors of each
persons messages. Tesla is blue, JP Morgan is Orange, etc... because when you
gotta catch up on a group chat its hard to differentiate many different
members. Color would help.

------
bruceboughton
How do you pronounce SVYFT? You're going to lose a lot of word of mouth
traffic with a name like that.

~~~
yeleti
Phonetically similar to SWIFT. Yes, I guess we may lose out a bit on word of
mouth.

~~~
zenojevski
You could try sneaking a subtle hint of the "W" in the logo, using another
gray V, an accent, or something similar

------
nacs
Interesting idea.

I'm wondering if $25 a month just for the todo addon is worth it when there
are so many standalone team management/todo apps out there?

------
angeloashmore
This looks like Slack ([https://slack.com](https://slack.com)) but extensible.

------
jpdlla
Is it pronounced maybe like how a Russian might saw swift? I can't help but
say it like that.

------
sciguy77
I'm imagining this SVIFT as "Swift" but in a German accent.

------
mcmillion
I have no idea what to call this. Literally.

------
weego
Feels like it should be said like sift.

